# What kind of wood?



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 28, 2011)

So we're going to start building buttercup a condo next month. Thinking in advance, I am trying to figure out what types of wood are safe for her so I can find good deals. For the bases of the different floors we are using plywood, but will be covering with something or the other so they wont be able to get at it. But we will also attach side railings and support boards which she may able to be get at. Looking around it seems our options are:
1) Kiln dried whitewood
2) Douglas Fir
3) Hem Fir furring strip type board
4) Maple
5) Oak or Red Oak

Of course maple and oaks are much more expensive. There is also pine and cedar but I'm pretty sure those are not ok. Pressure treated woods should also be avoided right?

Thanks for the input! Looking forward to building her mansion :biggrin:


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh I can also probably get Poplar.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedar should be avoided.
That's all the help I can do for you


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 28, 2011)

Fir is on the list of things that are toxic on pesches.com/gardenrx.reference/toxicity. I don't know what whitewood is, so can't comment on it. I'm pretty sure poplar is ok, plus maple & oak.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a very controversial topic.

While softwoods will appear dangerous for rabbits on lists, as their there so not to be used as bedding or chewy sticks, being processed for lumber is still different. Its not as broken down, its not shredded up and kicked around and dumped into a cage.

Your best bet is to just go for Kiln Dried Pine. I would just stay away from Cedar and the rest is pretty good.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah Watermelons, I've been finding controversial/conflicting info online so I decided to resort to the experts


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 28, 2011)

everything I would say has been covered. I used Poplar.


----------



## Kizza (Dec 30, 2011)

fir is a type of pine, isn't pine no good for bunnies? I'm not very knowledgeable on this one, I only know that apple tree, willow and rose sticks are fine


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 30, 2011)

*Kizza wrote: *


> fir is a type of pine, isn't pine no good for bunnies? I'm not very knowledgeable on this one, I only know that apple tree, willow and rose sticks are fine


Again, its all in how the woods are used.
Pine would be dangerous if used as a bedding because it hasn't been processed properly, its sliced up very finely allowing those oils to get out there and cause issues.
And while fir looks like a pine tree, its still a different type of evergreen tree. (seperate genus/species) Generally its safest to say all every green trees are bad when it comes to their use for certain things like bedding (shavings) but when it comes to building a frame for a new bunny house, Kiln dried pine is perfect  and usually right in everyones budget. Lots of people on here use kiln dried pine pellets for litter which because of how its processed up nice and small, would be more dangerous then a 2x4. But the litter appears totally safe, as it seems "kiln drying" it removes most of the dangerous phenols.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 1, 2012)

You may want to avoid anything coated or pressure treated - small furry folks tend to gnaw.


----------

